# GEL Holder



## wickidwombat (Mar 19, 2012)

I cant remember who recomended these in another thread but I got some and boy are they great
well worth it

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Lumiquest-FXtra-Universal-Gel-Holder-Kit-LQ-121-NIB-/250950580666?pt=Camera_Flash_Accessories&hash=item3a6dd1f9ba

so a big thanks to whoever recommended them


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 19, 2012)

Indeed - I have one. But the 600EX-RT comes with it's own gel holder, too...


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 22, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I cant remember who recomended these in another thread but I got some and boy are they great
> well worth it
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Lumiquest-FXtra-Universal-Gel-Holder-Kit-LQ-121-NIB-/250950580666?pt=Camera_Flash_Accessories&hash=item3a6dd1f9ba
> ...



It looks like there is a lot of space for white light to escape out of. I like painting with flash, which requires little/no leakage. Can you confirm if there is a gap....hard to be certain.


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 22, 2012)

I attach a little gaffer's tape to the sides of my gels so they protrude about 1/2 inch, then I attach some velcro to that and to the flash gun. It works great and saves a lot of money over buying one of those gizmos for each of your flash guns in a four light setup.


----------



## nightbreath (Mar 22, 2012)

CanineCandidsByL said:


> It looks like there is a lot of space for white light to escape out of. I like painting with flash, which requires little/no leakage. Can you confirm if there is a gap....hard to be certain.



In the box the gels are wider than the gel holder, so you can use the additional part of the gel to cover the needed area.


----------



## IWLP (Mar 22, 2012)

I looked at those when I first purchased the Rosco Strobist gel kit, but I decided to make my own. I used name badge holders, of which I have a surplus from various conferences. I trimmed the lanyard attachment off and put self-adhesive Velcro on the ends. It works well enough for me, at least.

$.02


----------

